# Microwave Guides



## gillmen (Sep 21, 2008)

Has anyone tried the new Microwave guide set? I just saw them in an e-mail add and was wondering if any one has used them and what they think? Let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I havent tried it yet but have heard good things. I havent convinced myself that the friction that is reduced after the stripper guide in the MIcrowave setup out-weighs the seamingly (to me at least) dramatic amount of friction (moreso than COF or NGC) between the line and the stripper guide.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have taped a set up and played a little with them. I haven't cast them long enough to make any definitive conclusions. Right now, I am sitting at, they do what is advertised, they get control of the line quick. I haven't seen any appreciable increase in distance. Most reviews I have read back this up as well. For right now, they are a good novelty that perform as well as a well set up NGC when it comes to distance and accuracy. BTW, I taped them on an XP843 I intend to build for trout from a boat. As I build the rod, and get more use under my belt, I will post any differences. I may very well change my mind at that point and come back praising their existence wondering what ever did I do before this set up, until then...


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks professor. You're always on top of it.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to the rebirth of Zebco 33 Technology! You can probably still find one on Fleabay for a couple of bucks. C2


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

will they have any effect on wind knots ... increase-decrease ?


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

They claim to eliminate wind knots.


----------



## john1990 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just haven't had the time to do it. But I plan to experiment with this one for sure !
I have this microwave that belonged to my mother. It was manufactured in Jan. of 1995. Looking for manual so I can learn how to use it.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

john1990 said:


> Just haven't had the time to do it. But I plan to experiment with this one for sure !
> I have this microwave that belonged to my mother. It was manufactured in Jan. of 1995. Looking for manual so I can learn how to use it.


A funny play on words! I still say that it's Zebco 33 technology all over again. Is your microwave plugged in? Just asking. C2


----------

